

Show HN: FoundationMade – Marketplace for Foundation Themes - scottyd
https://www.foundationmade.com

======
scottyd
Before Foundation 4 I was a heavy Bootstrap user. But after seeing how the
update to the framework made it so much more powerful, I started digging into
Foundation.

After some playing around with it, I felt it would be a great base for themes
and things like that, since it's grid is, in my opinion, one of the best out
there. I also liked that it has no opinion on how buttons should look
specifically, like Bootstrap seems to.

With the power and ability to use SCSS mixins to create all of the elements
for themes, I thought it would be the perfect match. I also think there is a
divide among developers on whether to use Foundation or Bootstrap, so I
thought providing a marketplace for Foundation themes would be the obvious
next step.

~~~
BaconJuice
Hey scottyd, can you please explain to me what some of these powerful features
Foundation 4 offers that Bootstrap don't? I'm looking for an excuse to switch
to Foundation myself =P

Thanks./

~~~
scottyd
The things I personally like about Foundation 4 as opposed to Bootstrap (at
least in it's current state), are one; it's mobile-first. So it will always be
responsive. I've always been interested in supporting as many browsers/screen-
sizes as possible, and Bootstrap doesn't push that right now, although in
Bootstrap 3 I suppose they will also be mobile-first.

I also really appreciate the mixins, which I feel not only make it possible to
create more semantic classes, but also you can easily customize the base
Foundation styles with exactly how you want it to look (e.g. Remove a border
from a button if you don't want it). As far as I'm aware, it's not possible to
do things of that nature with Bootstrap. Bootstrap offers some LESS variables,
but the majority of that is for changing colors and small things of that
nature.

If you take a look at the Foundation documents, the majority of the pages have
a bottom area that describes the use of SCSS mixins. I think they probably do
a better job at describing the ways you can use it than I can.

Also, I loved Bootstrap at first. As a developer, it helped introduce me to
some design elements like things like the grid and the overall appearance of
their elements. I think that's great. But now that I feel more comfortable
with design, I think Foundation gets out of your way a lot more when you're
looking to do more design work yourself.

------
ruby_93
Neat idea but I think your Launch & Found Theme
(<https://www.foundationmade.com/themes/item/FMyyfMtM>) looks a bit too
similar to this Embark theme ([https://wrapbootstrap.com/theme/embark-early-
access-and-invi...](https://wrapbootstrap.com/theme/embark-early-access-and-
invite-theme-WB020J34D)).

------
headcanon
The big reason I've been using Bootstrap for client websites recently has been
the wrapbootstrap store. I'd been looking for something equivalent with
Foundation, but haven't found one. This looks like it. I hope it takes off! I
might submit a theme too if I get some time.

~~~
scottyd
I'm glad to hear that. I think the ecosystem around Bootstrap has been
wonderful and a lot of themes on wrapbootstrap are very nice. I'm hoping that
FoundationMade can offer the same type of selection for people who prefer
Foundation.

------
envex
I don't really understand why these frameworks need themes.

IMO, they should be used as a hidden framework instead of driving the visuals.
Essentially, they should just be a grid system.

~~~
scottyd
Some people would prefer to use a theme that has a familiar backing to them. I
think a lot of themes boil down to mostly using the grid system of the
framework, but its nice to at least have familiar/standard grid to work off of
once you've purchased a theme. Some people also prefer the visuals of some of
these frameworks so allowing them to use the framework of their preference
when you choose to sell a theme is a good reason to use something like this.
Other elements and JavaScript elements like the modals and things are a nice
bonus you get from theming a well-built framework like Foundation.

------
graysick
I've been waiting for a Foundation-specific marketplace to launch some themes.

Excited to get started! Looks great!

------
alfg
This looks great! I hope this takes off. I've been waiting for a Foundation
marketplace such as this.

~~~
scottyd
Thanks! It sounds like we share the same hopes! :)

------
BaconJuice
I don't see any themes?

~~~
scottyd
Right now there's only one. I spent most of my time getting a marketplace
built, and I put a single theme there for now. I've contacted a few theme
developers and they are working on getting Foundation-based themes ready to
submit. Hopefully in the next few days/weeks we'll have a much larger
offering.

I've also started out offering a much higher commission rate for the first
bunch of approved themes so that will hopefully increase the growth rate of
the site.

